# Removing my stars nail varnish?!?



## min (Nov 22, 2012)

What's the safest to way get my little stars nail varnish 'marking' off? At first it didn't bother me but now that's all I see


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2012)

Do you mean the breeder marked the nail with paint or something?


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 22, 2012)

I would just let it wear off.


----------



## min (Nov 22, 2012)

wellington said:


> Do you mean the breeder marked the nail with paint or something?



He put a dot on him so we knew he was mine


----------



## Neal (Nov 22, 2012)

I've used a Q-tip soaked in rubbing alcohol to scrub this away. I've never had any issues with this.


----------



## min (Nov 22, 2012)

Thankyou. Ill try that...don't think I can wait if there's a safe option


----------



## johnreuk (Nov 23, 2012)

You can use acetone free nail varnish remover too, that's what I did on my baby star, and then a wipe over with warm water.


----------



## min (Nov 24, 2012)

Brilliant Thankyou


----------

